# share your discoveries about the new update!



## sunset_succulent (Sep 29, 2020)

this is the hub for information on the latest update, share everything you learned!


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

Currently, September 30th, there's nothing to discover. No DIYs, no pumpkin seeds for sale, no new reactions given yet, no skin and eye colors yet. Those who time traveled to October 1st had the seeds up for sale though.

*NOTICE!! The new stuff occur starting October 1st (CONTAINS SPOILERS)*

A summary of the spooky update so far, based from what I've gathered on this thread:

*Growing Pumpkins*
Pumpkin starts can be bought from Nooks (280) and Leif. Leif sells it for a lower price (140).
The pumpkin colors that grow are entirely random. Orange is the most common, green and white are uncommon, yellow is the most rare.
Must be watered to produce a maximum of 3 fruits. Does not need to be replanted.
It takes 3 days to grow. 2 days to regrow.
The same color regrows from the same plant.
It can be grown all year round.

*Spooky Furniture*
A selection of Spooky items can be bought from Nooks.
Spooky DIYs can be obtained from crafting villagers and balloons. There are 14 DIYS:
arch, candy set, carriage, chair, fence, garland, lantern, lantern set, scarecrow, standing lamp, table, table setting, tower, wand
*IMPORTANT!!* The table setting, garland, carriage, & wand can only be obtained on October 31st. *!!*
The table setting & garland can be obtained by giving candy to villagers.
The carriage & wand is given by Jack by giving him lollipop.


Crafting and customizing these items require pumpkins. The color variations (and pumpkin face expressions) are limited to the 4 pumpkin colors.

*Halloween (October 31, from 5PM to midnight)*
You can only purchase 1 candy a day.
But you can purchase more from other islands. So buy candy daily to stock up.
You can also get candy from villagers in their homes.

On Halloween, you can get 5 more Spooky items (table setting DIY, garland DIY, flooring, wallpaper, rug) from your villagers by giving them candy.
If you give Jack lollipops, you can obtain his hat, robe, spooky carriage & wand DIYs.
If you wear his robe and hat, villagers outside won’t ask you for candy. Instead, they will think you’re Jack and give you candy!

Villagers will prank you if you don't give candy.
The two new reactions will be learned on Halloween.

4 new skin and eye colors are available. It can be redeemed for 2,400 Nook Miles each. It is permanent.
Jack's poster will be mailed to you October 1st. It glows in the dark.
Ables and Kicks will sell new spooky apparel, so check those daily.
At the Nook Shopping app, you can toggle with Y to hide items on sale or not.
You can now easily choose from a list of your previously visited dream islands.
You can also choose to mark these islands as your favorite.

Posters of villagers YOU HAVE NOT SCANNED/INVITED YOURSELF are removed from your catalog.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 29, 2020)

I learned that I have to wait until October 1st


----------



## oak (Sep 29, 2020)

Well I just bought the skin & eye upgrade from Nook's stop. It's just like when I bought the hair colour upgrade so hopefully it's permanent.


----------



## LCookie (Sep 29, 2020)

oak said:


> Well I just bought the skin & eye upgrade from Nook's stop. It's just like when I bought the hair colour upgrade so hopefully it's permanent.


This makes me glad! I was worried that these skin tones and eye colors were not going to be permanent. Good thing I have plenty of miles save up. Hopefully.


----------



## Meira (Sep 29, 2020)

Kicks sells you bat wings!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

i tted to october 1st and got: jack’s poster in mail (not the same as amiibo one), nook’s store is selling the arch for 18k bells, can buy only one candy per day, pumpkin variation is random when you plant it (you won’t know what one it is).


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> i tted to october 1st and got: jack’s poster in mail (not the same as amiibo one), nook’s store is selling the arch for 18k bells, can buy only one candy per day, pumpkin variation is random when you plant it (you won’t know what one it is).


One candy per day?? Wow! Wasn’t expecting that... 

I’m glad the arch is a bought item because it’s one of my favourite new items and I’m going to get a lot of them.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

I've got a "Spooky Tower" (three stacked jack-o-lanterns) in my store for 9800 bells!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

I just found out the arch is not orderable from the catalogue . I have the orange variation. So be sure to check your store all the time if you want more.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> One candy per day?? Wow! Wasn’t expecting that...
> 
> I’m glad the arch is a bought item because it’s one of my favourite new items and I’m going to get a lot of them.


I was, only because Nintendo said "stock up on candy" and there was no bulk buy option in the preview video. They want to keep candy a precious commodity, which makes sense!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

OH! Also, just talked to Leif, this might be worth noting, he said:
"Pumpkins aren't like other produce! Sometimes they get so excited about growing that their color changes! There are four colors- orange, green, yellow, and white- and you won't know which color it is until it grows."


----------



## Aronthaer (Sep 29, 2020)

Serabee said:


> I was, only because Nintendo said "stock up on candy" and there was no bulk buy option in the preview video. They want to keep candy a precious commodity, which makes sense!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Plus it's in line with previous games.


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Halloween DIY



- You get certain Halloween ("Spooky" in-game) DIYs by talking to your villagers when they're crafting at home, just like you would any regular villager DIY. Megan gave me a "spooky scarecrow" - which is by all accounts not scary and actually very cute looking - and also told me that you can customize it using pumpkins of the color you want (orange, yellow, green and white). So you do NOT use customization kits for those recolors. The original spooky scarecrow recipe is crafted using 3 orange pumpkins, however.


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 29, 2020)

I got a spooky chair in my shop for 5k.
--
Ables is selling a new item, "magic academy hood"


----------



## Azrael (Sep 29, 2020)

Orange is definitely most common color that will grow. White and yellow seem to be tied. I planted 20 pumpkins and harvested 44 orange, 6 white and 6 yellow


----------



## Venn (Sep 29, 2020)

If I remember correctly, villagers can give you candy randomly throughout the month as well. I'm sure I heard that somewhere.


----------



## nammie (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm lurking the animal crossing discord and theres a pumpkin carriage item, I repeat THERES A PUMPKIN CARRIAGE!!!


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Aronthaer said:


> Plus it's in line with previous games.


Yah, that too 


fruitwreath said:


> Spoiler: Halloween DIY
> 
> 
> 
> - You get certain Halloween ("Spooky" in-game) DIYs by talking to your villagers when they're crafting at home, just like you would any regular villager DIY. Megan gave me a "spooky scarecrow" - which is by all accounts not scary and actually very cute looking - and also told me that you can customize it using pumpkins of the color you want (orange, yellow, green and white). So you do NOT use customization kits for those recolors. The original spooky scarecrow recipe is crafted using 3 orange pumpkins, however.


Ooh, good to know!


Pyoopi said:


> I got a spooky chair in my shop for 5k.


WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE I MUST KNOW RIGHT THIS MINUTE


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

Wow. RNG is going to cause trouble for many people... again. And interesting that the decor can be bought.

Anyone has insight for DIYs?


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

nammie said:


> I'm lurking the animal crossing discord and theres a pumpkin carriage item, I repeat THERES A PUMPKIN CARRIAGE!!!
> 
> View attachment 323417


I NEED TWENTY.
IDC THAT I DON'T HAVE SPACE FOR THAT.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Rosch said:


> Wow. RNG is going to cause trouble for many people... again. And interesting that the decor can be bought.
> 
> Anyone has insight for DIYs?


About the pumpkins? The fact that Leif said they can change color is what interests me.
Anyway, I'm not worried- I imagine, if it truly is random, there will be some active pumpkin trading on here. But it will be harder for those with no one to trade with.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

So is the Spooky items you buy at Nook's the same as the ones you craft? Wonder why they did it that way.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

How long does it take for the pumpkins to grow?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

There’s a much better cat nose alternative now


Spoiler: Spoi boi


----------



## Azrael (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> How long does it take for the pumpkins to grow?


3 days I think. I forgot to pay attention lol


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> So is the Spooky items you buy at Nook's the same as the ones you craft? Wonder why they did it that way.


My guess would be no? I'm guessing they're two different things- like how the store had summer items in stock, but not the craftable summer items.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> There’s a much better cat nose alternative now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoi boi
> ...


So, my character, Cat, needs that. Very much.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

OH! And candy is limited to one per day... PER CUSTOMER, it seems.
So, if you have multiple characters, you can buy more I'm guessing (I'll test soon)


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

nammie said:


> I'm lurking the animal crossing discord and theres a pumpkin carriage item, I repeat THERES A PUMPKIN CARRIAGE!!!
> 
> View attachment 323417



Must. Have.   



Serabee said:


> I NEED TWENTY.
> IDC THAT I DON'T HAVE SPACE FOR THAT.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> ...



Agreed. I’ll get as many as I can even if I have no room. That is sooo cute. And idc if it doesn’t fit my theme.


----------



## Meira (Sep 29, 2020)

Posters that have been cataloged are no longer available in your catalog. Only posters you have scanned will show up when you search 'posters'


----------



## Azrael (Sep 29, 2020)

Wings are considered a backpack item (which makes sense).


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 29, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Spoiler


It's even more beautiful then I thought it would be


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Spoiler


That hood looks AWESOME.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> Posters that have been cataloged are no longer available in your catalog. Only posters you have scanned will show up when you search 'posters'



Oh no. 



Pyoopi said:


> Spoiler



I need that, but in purple.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That hood looks AWESOME.


Gonna be FAB with the Mage's Dress from the trailer video!
...That I just bought in every color


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Sep 29, 2020)

Leif is cheaper on pumpkin starts than Nooks. Leif sells starts for 140 and Nook's is 280.


----------



## LCookie (Sep 29, 2020)

Anyone have a picture of the Bat Wings?


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Wow. RNG is going to cause trouble for many people... again. And interesting that the decor can be bought.
> 
> Anyone has insight for DIYs?



I am seeing this as a business opportunity for the time travelers.


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> Posters that have been cataloged are no longer available in your catalog. Only posters you have scanned will show up when you search 'posters'


Wait what!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

I am seriously ticked off about the posters.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 29, 2020)

...I just planted 24 pumpkins


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh! The Spooky Tower items from Nooks can be customized!
...But ONLY with pumpkins!


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> Posters that have been cataloged are no longer available in your catalog. Only posters you have scanned will show up when you search 'posters'



That's a fat F to everyone that took the time to catalog every single poster.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> That's a fat F to everyone that took the time to catalog every single poster.


I was gonna say, RIP those completionists who spent hours tracking them down.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 29, 2020)

Kicks offers two color variants of the wings at a time. They’re called impish wings. I have red and orange so far.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> That's a fat F to everyone that took the time to catalog every single poster.


TBH, I'm not sad, only because I didn't think you could catalog them in the first place  But that is a bit of a bummer to those who did,


----------



## Mint (Sep 29, 2020)

Spoiler









Small lantern.

I also really enjoy being purple.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I was gonna say, RIP those completionists who spent hours tracking them down.



I was going to start cataloging posters after completing the clothing catalog._ I would have been brought to tears of despair._


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So simple and sweet  Is it from Nook's, or a DIY?


----------



## Mint (Sep 29, 2020)

Serabee said:


> So simple and sweet  Is it from Nook's, or a DIY?


It's from Nook's!


----------



## aetherene (Sep 29, 2020)

So super cute, but the pumpkins outside Nook's Cranny are carved and light up at night 

I TTed to Oct 1 and I got the spooky lantern set from Nook's Cranny. It's two pumpkins and a haystack. I'm probably gonna decorate outside my house


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> Posters that have been cataloged are no longer available in your catalog. Only posters you have scanned will show up when you search 'posters'



Welp, I guess I have no choice but to cycle through all the villagers now... 

@Dunquixote, I can't imagine what you're feeling right now.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> It's from Nook's!


I figured, since someone completing a pumpkin DIY already would be an impressive, but thanks for confirming


----------



## Azrael (Sep 29, 2020)

Are pocket camp items still searchable for those that cataloged it’s instead of getting the items through the app?


----------



## Livia (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I am seriously ticked off about the posters.



me too. I hope it’s a bug and not intentional. I know you worked really hard on your poster cataloging event.


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I was going to start cataloging posters after completing the clothing catalog._ I would have been brought to tears of despair._


Son of a Moon Pie. A Wasted THing

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Livia said:


> me too. I hope it’s a bug and not intentional. I know you worked really hard on your poster cataloging event.


i hope so


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

aetherene said:


> So super cute, but the pumpkins outside Nook's Cranny are carved and light up at night
> 
> I TTed to Oct 1 and I got the spooky lantern set from Nook's Cranny. It's two pumpkins and a haystack. I'm probably gonna decorate outside my house


I'm pretty sure the pumpkins outside Nook's have been like that even before the update in October- I've TTed in and out of it, and they were carved when I first saw awhile ago!


----------



## Amilee (Sep 29, 2020)

they patched the hacked items from harvey (if you had them, they just disappear)


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Amilee said:


> they patched the hacked items from harvey (if you had them, they just disappear)


What were those?


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Sep 29, 2020)

oak said:


> Well I just bought the skin & eye upgrade from Nook's stop. It's just like when I bought the hair colour upgrade so hopefully it's permanent.


I checked my Nook's Stop and they aren't available right now? Are they available starting October 1st?


----------



## Faux (Sep 29, 2020)

You can buy an extra candy on other peoples' islands!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Livia said:


> me too. I hope it’s a bug and not intentional. I know you worked really hard on your poster cataloging event.



Thanks, seriously just for this; i really appreciate this . I didn’t even consider it to be a bug since I was so mad ><; I seriously hope so.. Thanks @Meira seriously for letting everyone know. Will be postponing the cataloguing for now.

I still posted a very angry reply on their twitter.


----------



## Amilee (Sep 29, 2020)

Serabee said:


> What were those?


the small washtub eh has and i think the fence, but also the kk stools


----------



## nammie (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> Posters that have been cataloged are no longer available in your catalog. Only posters you have scanned will show up when you search 'posters'


This makes me kinda angry lol
I'm guessing this is probably related to the fact that theyre rereleasing amiibo cards, so they want people to buy and scan them to get the posters


----------



## John Wick (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> Kicks sells you bat wings!


Like the PC animated bat friends? 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

I TT'd to tomorrow and bought pumpkin starts, one candy, a pumpkin chair from Nook's Cranny, got a pumpkin table DIY from Fang, and bought the NM face paint and eye color options. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Serabee said:


> I NEED TWENTY.
> IDC THAT I DON'T HAVE SPACE FOR THAT.



OMG. I WANT THAT PUMPKIN CARRIAGE!!!!!


----------



## aetherene (Sep 29, 2020)

Serabee said:


> I'm pretty sure the pumpkins outside Nook's have been like that even before the update in October- I've TTed in and out of it, and they were carved when I first saw awhile ago!



I don't think they were carved in September but they are now  Maybe I'm mistaken but I can check after I TT back to present day.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> So is the Spooky items you buy at Nook's the same as the ones you craft? Wonder why they did it that way.


It's like the document stack.
You can buy AND craft it.

Looking at the pumpkin chair I bought, and the pumpkin table DIY, they look like part of the same set, so I guess we can buy and craft certain items.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

nammie said:


> This makes me kinda angry lol
> I'm guessing this is probably related to the fact that theyre rereleasing amiibo cards, so they want people to buy and scan them to get the posters



That’s what I figured. If this was not a bug, I told them screw my collection. I am refusing to get the rest of my collection (if there are any packs left for christmas since i can’t afford them) or pay another cent. I know one person refusing to buy them won’t do anything, but it just made me feel a litter better telling them that.


----------



## oak (Sep 29, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> I checked my Nook's Stop and they aren't available right now? Are they available starting October 1st?


Yes I tt'd to the 1st, sorry I should have been more specific!


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I don't think they were carved in September but they are now  Maybe I'm mistaken but I can check after I TT back to present day.


They weren't in September, but they were in October is you TTed to October before the update


----------



## Azrael (Sep 29, 2020)

New animal hat!


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> That’s what I figured. If this was not a bug, I told them screw my collection. I am refusing to get the rest of my collection (if there are any packs left for christmas since i can’t afford them) or pay another cent. I know one person refusing to buy them won’t do anything, but it just made me feel a litter better telling them that.


All the time Picking each one up and Marking each one makeing sure i did not miss one. This Feel like a slap to the Face for those at do not have the rare aimbo or cards.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Looking through twitter. Here's a in-game picture of the carriage. Thing is massive!


----------



## KayDee (Sep 29, 2020)

So for those that time traveled, do the pumpkins grow outside of October? Or do they just wilt once you go back to present day?


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 29, 2020)

Is the update out for everyone or only some people? I checked my game, but I don’t see an update yet.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

KayDee said:


> So for those that time traveled, do the pumpkins grow outside of October? Or do they just wilt once you go back to present day?


I think I'm gonna TT to November 1st right now just to check...



Twisterheart said:


> Is the update out for everyone or only some people? I checked my game, but I don’t see an update yet.


Connect to the internet to update! Also, you'll need to be in October to notice most of the stuff.


----------



## Debeers (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks, seriously just for this; i really appreciate this . I didn’t even consider it to be a bug since I was so mad ><; I seriously hope so.. Thanks @Meira seriously for letting everyone know. Will be postponing the cataloguing for now.
> 
> I still posted a very angry reply on their twitter.


I really really hope it is bug. You put so much time and effort in this! But no matter what, we appreciate what you did!


----------



## littlewing (Sep 29, 2020)

Twisterheart said:


> Is the update out for everyone or only some people? I checked my game, but I don’t see an update yet.


should be out for everyone! did you try exiting the game and updating manually by clicking + and then "software update > via internet"?


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 29, 2020)

Spoiler: bat wings


----------



## John Wick (Sep 29, 2020)

KayDee said:


> So for those that time traveled, do the pumpkins grow outside of October? Or do they just wilt once you go back to present day?


I planted them when I went to tomorrow (oct 1st), and went back to today, (sept 30th) and watered them.

They are fine.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 29, 2020)

Twisterheart said:


> Is the update out for everyone or only some people? I checked my game, but I don’t see an update yet.


Close the game with X, then press + or - to manually update.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Okay I went back to sept 29th and I still have my golden eyes and face paint!


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 29, 2020)

Debeers said:


> I really really hope it is bug. You put so much time and effort in this! But no matter what, we appreciate what you did!


All the Poster we Got weeks Ago Gone. Like someone Just Snap there fingers and they was ALL GONE. Some one at nintendo got the Stones!


----------



## John Wick (Sep 29, 2020)

The bat wings don't look as good from that pic.

I was hoping for PC style, plus neon green and orange?

No black?


----------



## KayDee (Sep 29, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I planted them when I went to tomorrow (oct 1st), and went back to today, (sept30th) and watered them.
> 
> They are fine.


That’s good to know. I guess we could stock up on them once the season’s over.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The bat wings don't look as good from that pic.
> 
> I was hoping for PC style, plus neon green and orange?
> 
> No black?


Weren't they black in the announcement video? I'm guessing you just get limited options at a time when buying from Kicks.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 29, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The bat wings don't look as good from that pic.
> 
> I was hoping for PC style, plus neon green and orange?
> 
> No black?


There are multiple colors. He only offers two at a time. My first two colors were red and orange.


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 29, 2020)

The Info on https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...t-the-amiibo-in-animal-crossing-new-horizons/ Say the Poster THing was a Bug and it seem the Update fix the Bug. So maybe at why it gone?


----------



## John Wick (Sep 29, 2020)

KayDee said:


> That’s good to know. I guess we could stock up on them once the season’s over.


I think they take four days to grow, and if you water them every day, you have a better chance of getting the three pumpkin patch.

I planted like.. FIFTY! ^_^


----------



## nammie (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> That’s what I figured. If this was not a bug, I told them screw my collection. I am refusing to get the rest of my collection (if there are any packs left for christmas since i can’t afford them) or pay another cent. I know one person refusing to buy them won’t do anything, but it just made me feel a litter better telling them that.


Yea, honestly it's super unfair to people who don't have access to/can't afford amiibo cards, especially since you just know nintendo's not going to make enough and ppl will probably still be reselling online for ridiculous amounts :/ 

like in acnl you could always visit RVs at other peoples' towns and order items (and ofc invite them to your own town), it's already lame enough that the cards only let you invite the villager to move in/get their poster now, if they're making it so now you can't even get a measly poster unless you own the card it's just ridiculous tbh


----------



## John Wick (Sep 29, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Weren't they black in the announcement video? I'm guessing you just get limited options at a time when buying from Kicks.


I was commenting on a pic in the topic of Kicks with orange and green.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

TTed to November 1st:
-My character still has purple eyes, and can change her eye/skin color to the colors I purchard


Spoiler: Pumpkin Info



My pumpkins are not only fine BUT FULLY GROWN! I harvested 2 pumpkins from the first one I picked, and THE PLANT REMAINED. So, they appear to be multiple harvest, too! Also, while I didn't buy new pumpkins from the shop, I WAS able to plant more.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Sep 29, 2020)

KayDee said:


> So for those that time traveled, do the pumpkins grow outside of October? Or do they just wilt once you go back to present day?


I went back to September 20th and moved forward to today and pumpkins do grow. I already had a harvest in September and am currently working on another one.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I was commenting on a pic in the topic of Kicks with orange and green.


I know, but I believe the announcement video showed black ones, so black ones seem to exist- but Kicks seems to only have a few options at a time.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Debeers said:


> I really really hope it is bug. You put so much time and effort in this! But no matter what, we appreciate what you did!



Thanks so much for the kind words . That means a lot to me.  seriously. And thank you all for your patience with me.



NefariousKing said:


> Looking through twitter. Here's a in-game picture of the carriage. Thing is massive!
> View attachment 323422



This is definitely a good surprise; was hoping there’d be something that we didn’t see in the update clip. 

Anyone know if we have to trade for all the variations or if they’re customizable? I’ll check in a bit with my arch if not.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 29, 2020)

Serabee said:


> I know, but I believe the announcement video showed black ones, so black ones seem to exist- but Kicks seems to only have a few options at a time.


Oh, I didn't see any wings in that! LOL


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Spoiler: For those curious, from 20 pumpkins I got...



-24 orange
-8 green
-6 white
-2 yellow




	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



John Wick said:


> Oh, I didn't see any wings in that! LOL


Look at the main character in her mage's dress on Halloween- they're hard to see against it, but I watched again, and they're there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Spoiler: For those curious, from 20 pumpkins I got...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The animal rep also wears wings at the last clip


----------



## Mint (Sep 29, 2020)

Islanders wearing horns.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> Islanders wearing horns.
> View attachment 323425View attachment 323426


OH! Were those gifted, or did they randomly put them on


----------



## Venn (Sep 29, 2020)

When everyone is saying Posters, do you mean like ALL posters (villagers and sanrio) or is there some special posters I'm forgetting about. What about the posters if you brought a villager from your island to the studio?


----------



## Meira (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words . That means a lot to me.  seriously. And thank you all for your patience with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all customizable.
Here's the list of diys


----------



## Mint (Sep 29, 2020)

Serabee said:


> OH! Were those gifted, or did they randomly put them on


They're gifted.  They'll wear the cat ears too.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Venn said:


> When everyone is saying Posters, do you mean like ALL posters (villagers and sanrio) or is there some special posters I'm forgetting about. What about the posters if you brought a villager from your island to the studio?


Those, I can confirm, stay just fine. I'm guessing people cataloged posters from other villagers, maybe, and now those are gone?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Mint said:


> They're gifted.  They'll wear the cat ears too. View attachment 323428


Ooh, good to know! Not sure I would've wanted my villagers to randomly wear them on days other than Halloween


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

I’ve got white wings!


----------



## Meira (Sep 29, 2020)

Venn said:


> When everyone is saying Posters, do you mean like ALL posters (villagers and sanrio) or is there some special posters I'm forgetting about. What about the posters if you brought a villager from your island to the studio?


ALL poster are gone if you cataloged them. If you brought a villager to the studio or you scanned amiibo, they are fine.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

NICE! When I TTed back to October 1st, Kicks was there instead of Leif, and I got orange and black bat wings


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> ALL poster are gone if you cataloged them. If you brought a villager to the studio or you scanned amiibo, they are fine.


https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...t-the-amiibo-in-animal-crossing-new-horizons/  This was hinted on at Page at this may be patch out and the day as come.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> ALL poster are gone if you cataloged them. If you brought a villager to the studio or you scanned amiibo, they are fine.


See, I was confused, because to me cataloging MEANS getting them from the studio/Amiibo. But I guess other people cataloged them like other furniture items from other people?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Venn said:


> When everyone is saying Posters, do you mean like ALL posters (villagers and sanrio) or is there some special posters I'm forgetting about. What about the posters if you brought a villager from your island to the studio?



Those ones are fine unless someone scanned them and traded you or let you catalogue the ones they had that you didn’t have. If you scanned them yourself or had the villager and and brought them to Harv’s studio, you’ll have those posters in the catalogue.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

YOU. GUYS.

THERE IS A MAGE'S STRIPED HAT AND I LOVE IT SO MUCH


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> They're all customizable.
> Here's the list of completed diy
> View attachment 323427



I love everythinggggg!!! (Was kinda hoping for a spooky wreath and pumpkin pochette though. Wishful thinking).


----------



## Venn (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> ALL poster are gone if you cataloged them. If you brought a villager to the studio or you scanned amiibo, they are fine.



I see. Then this means I may have lost 2 posters, but I do have them out at the Studios. I'll have to confirm if they're still there.



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got white wings!





Serabee said:


> YOU. GUYS.
> 
> THERE IS A MAGE'S STRIPED HAT AND I LOVE IT SO MUCH



PICTURES PLEASE.


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

Welp time to TT on the second town....black bat wings here we come.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> They're all customizable.
> Here's the list of completed diy
> View attachment 323427



Not quite complete. This image I saw on twitter had two more DIYs. So I wonder how many there are in total.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> They're all customizable.
> Here's the list of completed diy
> View attachment 323427



YESSSSSSS!!! 
I called it perfectly. 
I had a feeling that there would be a Wand that is a Pumpkin on a stick. 




__





						FALL UPDATE ANNOUNCEMENT!!!! 🎃🍂
					

Keep in mind that they usually do a sneaky quality of life update with each big update!  Of course, yeah. We will get everything apart from bulk-crafting (What people really want) added to the game. :ROFLMAO:



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## tajikey (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Not quite complete. This image I saw on twitter had two more DIYs. So I wonder how many there are in total.
> View attachment 323431


How are they obtained? Bottles, balloons, neighbors?


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> They're all customizable.
> Here's the list of completed diy
> View attachment 323427


That’s the whole list? 
On the trailer I saw a lanter with a hanging pumpkin. This was the one item that I really wanted. I have a space set up where it’s going to go. Can anyone confirm that it’s available? I hope it’s not something like the white picket fence.


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

I really wish they'd bring back perfect fruit so we could have dead trees. :/ I thought there was a decor that would work but it would seem not.
That pumpkin scarecrow is so cute tho.


----------



## Meira (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Not quite complete. This image I saw on twitter had two more DIYs. So I wonder how many there are in total.
> View attachment 323431


You're right! I dug around a bit and looks like there's 14 in total


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Venn said:


> I see. Then this means I may have lost 2 posters, but I do have them out at the Studios. I'll have to confirm if they're still there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Basically just the mage's hat but striped but I have an obsession with witch hats 

Also, I'm a tad bummed to see the DIY items are the same as shop items, but it seems you can only buy one item from the shop at a time and they're expensive to keep it balanced- I guess that's good if you don't want to spend too many pumpkins on making them!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Meira said:


> You're right! I dug around a bit and looks like there's 14 in total


*grabby hands at that lantern* GIMME NOW


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> How are they obtained? Bottles, balloons, neighbors?



By crafting villagers 100% sure. Not sure about balloons or bottles though.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 29, 2020)

I noticed after the update, my trees that were turning yellow completely turned green again. Three are bright green. Is this happening to everyone else?
I thought  on October they would be looking more orangey. Same thing happened with the hedge.


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> Posters that have been cataloged are no longer available in your catalog. Only posters you have scanned will show up when you search 'posters'


WHAT THE HECK?!


----------



## Livia (Sep 29, 2020)

I guess I have to go back to trying to get the posters on nookazon. I used to have a Celeste poster, but I gave it to a friend and didn’t reorder it because I didn’t know they would be gone from my catalog one day.


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

Hopefully they restore the posters with the community voicing it.

If they really wanted to drive card sales upon re-release, they should have just implemented something new they give you (posters would still be achievable through Harvey)...They could have did little figurines of the villager (like the wrestling figurine but that villager instead).


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 29, 2020)

Does anyone have a complete list of all of the Spooky series DIY recipes?

If you do not want to spoil anything for others, then please send me a PM.


----------



## pinkfawn (Sep 29, 2020)

I was literally holding off on my dream villagers so I could get all the posters in my catalog. Welp, I guess I'm scanning in Julian and Diana tomorrow.

EDIT
Wait, all my posters are still there? Does it mean scanned by Amiibo or scanned as in villagers you've had on your island and took pictures with on Harv's island?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Livia said:


> I guess I have to go back to trying to get the posters on nookazon. I used to have a Celeste poster, but I gave it to a friend and didn’t reorder it because I didn’t know they would be gone from my catalog one day.



I can give you mine.


----------



## Venn (Sep 29, 2020)

In Nook Shopping, you can now hide NOT FOR SALE items while looking through the shopping app. Just press Y!


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

pinkfawn said:


> I was literally holding off on my dream villagers so I could get all the posters in my catalog. Welp, I guess I'm scanning in Julian and Diana tomorrow.


I mean, the posters you get yourself are still cataloged. It seems that if you got posters FROM SOMEONE ELSE, they don't get cataloged. I still have all the ones I got from Harvey's Island.


----------



## Livia (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I can give you mine.



Thank you so much! are you able to reorder it? I wouldn’t want to take away your only copy.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> Kicks sells you bat wings!


Just the wings themselves? Not like a dress or something right??


----------



## pinkfawn (Sep 29, 2020)

Serabee said:


> I mean, the posters you get yourself are still cataloged. It seems that if you got posters FROM SOMEONE ELSE, they don't get cataloged. I still have all the ones I got from Harvey's Island.



Gotcha, I checked and all my posters I got from Harv's island were still there thankfully.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Just the wings themselves? Not like a dress or something right??


The Imp Hood and Impish Costume have always been on sale. Apparently, they had to wait until now to give us the wings. The thing is, only black and red colors are available. The Impish Wings have a lot more color variety.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

HOLD ON WAIT L EARNED FROM ROSIE THE SKIN AND EYES ARE PERMANANT


----------



## Venn (Sep 29, 2020)

In the topic of the posters. I have two posters that have been at Harvey's studio that I have cataloged/given from someone (since I forgot to get their posters while they lived on the island before moving away). I flew to the studio and found not only they are still there on the wall but I STILL have access to them when checking the catalog at the studio! 

I guess you may not have them on your island, but Harvey will still have a copy at the meantime....


----------



## Serabee (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Just the wings themselves? Not like a dress or something right??


The bat wings are a backpack (called "impish wings") and Kicks sells them- there are also dresses (Mage's Dress) but Able Sister's sells that!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Milky star said:


> HOLD ON WAIT L EARNED FROM ROSIE THE SKIN AND EYES ARE PERMANANT


Yep! I TTed to November and my eyes were still purple


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Livia said:


> Thank you so much! are you able to reorder it? I wouldn’t want to take away your only copy.



Yup! I have her amiibo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Where the heck are the ghost hood and pumpkin hoods tho?


----------



## annex (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm on mountain time, so it's a bit after 9 pm. I still can't update. Do I just go to system settings then to system update? Am I right on the time that I can do it?


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 29, 2020)

Do you have to keep watering the pumpkin starts or can I just leave them be? What difference does it make if I water them or not?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The bat wings don't look as good from that pic.
> 
> I was hoping for PC style, plus neon green and orange?
> 
> No black?


There's black I believe


----------



## WolfyWolf (Sep 29, 2020)

Haven’t seen if anyone’s mentioned, but your villagers give you a new pumpkin DIY everyday (I’ve only done two days worth so far)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Meira said:


> They're all customizable.
> Here's the list of diys
> View attachment 323427


GIMMIE THY WANDDD


----------



## Venn (Sep 29, 2020)

annex said:


> I'm on mountain time, so it's a bit after 9 pm. I still can't update. Do I just go to system settings then to system update? Am I right on the time that I can do it?


Go to the home screen and press + on ACNH. Go to Software Update and click Via the Internet. If you still need to update, it will tell you so and start.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Sep 29, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> Do you have to keep watering the pumpkin starts or can I just leave them be? What difference does it make if I water them or not?



Sounded like a bigger harvest if you water, but otherwise they’ll still grow.


----------



## Amilee (Sep 29, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> Do you have to keep watering the pumpkin starts or can I just leave them be? What difference does it make if I water them or not?


you can leave them be but you get more pumpkins if you water them


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve got white wings!


sHOW PROOF NOW PLEAE


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

Apparently, based on the datamine, villagers can now comment on more categories of furniture displayed in your house. There's "_oh, you have my photo on display, how nice_" dialogue now. HOWEVER, villagers still cannot visit us.

Read the replies on the tweet below for more info.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311119037154418690


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 29, 2020)

I can confirm you can get DIY from balloons. 

I shot down a red balloon that had the spooky lantern DIY

Edit: Shot down yellow balloon with spooky standing lamp


----------



## Mint (Sep 29, 2020)

I time traveled the to the 31st.


Spoiler



Villagers give out items for candy.
Villagers can also give you candy.


----------



## annex (Sep 29, 2020)

Venn said:


> Go to the home screen and press + on ACNH. Go to Software Update and click Via the Internet. If you still need to update, it will tell you so and start.


Thanks so much. I'm updating now.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> I time traveled the to the 31st.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's a good freaking idea. Heck yeah!


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> I time traveled the to the 31st.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ooooh. What items do they give you? Curious to know if there are new furniture sets aside from the Spooky ones.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Alright Nintendo this update was a major step up. I like what ya'll are doing. I'm excited for Christmas now ^^


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Ooooh. What items do they give you? Curious to know if there are new furniture sets aside from the Spooky ones.



I second this request for information.


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 29, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Spoiler



That is the type of red hood I wanted for my little red riding hood dress! I might be super hyped just for that hood.


----------



## xTurnip (Sep 29, 2020)

So an update on the candy thing, you can buy from your Nook’s and your friend’s Nooks on the same day!!


----------



## Mint (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Ooooh. What items do they give you? Curious to know if there are new furniture sets aside from the Spooky ones.





Spoiler



So far I've gotten spooky garland and a lollipop - both from Kabuki I'll take a picture of the garland. He also pranked me when I refused to give candy.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Apparently, based on the datamine, villagers can now comment on more categories of furniture displayed in your house. There's "_oh, you have my photo on display, how nice_" dialogue now. HOWEVER, villagers still cannot visit us.
> 
> Read the replies on the tweet below for more info.
> 
> ...



From this, we might see a return of villager visits, ceiling items and sanrio items (probably means all the collab villagers are coming back too). Very exciting stuff!! OH I missed the thing about villagers hold more things. Sounds like they'll be carrying around more food! Hope this means cooking is in the near future if it is true.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> sHOW PROOF NOW PLEAE





Spoiler: Peryton








It was the one color that I was actually thinking of using lol. I’d prefer bird wings tho


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've gotten spooky garland and a lollipop - both from Kabuki I'll take a picture of the garland. He also pranked me when I refused to give candy.



What happened when you were pranked?


----------



## Venn (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've gotten spooky garland and a lollipop - both from Kabuki I'll take a picture of the garland. He also pranked me when I refused to give candy.





Spoiler



What happened when you were pranked?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: Peryton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this though,, angelic spooky bat wings yes!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 29, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> That’s the whole list?
> On the trailer I saw a lanter with a hanging pumpkin. This was the one item that I really wanted. I have a space set up where it’s going to go. Can anyone confirm that it’s available? I hope it’s not something like the white picket fence.


yeah pretty sure this exists. the person who posted the photo you commented on didn't say that it was the complete list, and I saw the item you described in someone else's photo


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

Cute new cat nose!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I love this though,, angelic spooky bat wings yes!


It’s a good enough proxy until we get bird wings

also Meta Knight cosplay is also possible (0(O )0 )


----------



## Mint (Sep 29, 2020)

Garland item given out on the 31st


Spoiler









Getting pranked on the 31st


Spoiler


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s a good enough proxy until we get bird wings
> 
> also Meta Knight cosplay is also possible (0(O )0 )


I hope Nintedo ass other kinds of wings..I need fairy wings but yes meta knight is possible.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 29, 2020)

From the looks of it, Halloween is like Bunny Day, get all the items and receive a wand.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

I also hope Ninetndo adds real cat ears. For now the hat will do for me!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



MayorofMapleton said:


> From the looks of it, Halloween is like Bunny Day, get all the items and receive a wand.


Yes but it's a lot better. Jack isn't nearly as annoying as Zipper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> Garland item given out on the 31st
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wait a sec...villagers can heal my scar now! You’d think the medicine would do that...


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 29, 2020)

Venn said:


> In the topic of the posters. I have two posters that have been at Harvey's studio that I have cataloged/given from someone (since I forgot to get their posters while they lived on the island before moving away). I flew to the studio and found not only they are still there on the wall but I STILL have access to them when checking the catalog at the studio!
> 
> I guess you may not have them on your island, but Harvey will still have a copy at the meantime....


I Found them and I wish i still have them on my island.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

So the items given on Halloween night is the same as the ones given as DIYs and sold at Nook's throughout October? Kind of disappointed by that. I wanted two new sets.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

I just want the Pumpkin hoods back. If we don't have those I'm sue Nintendo. :


----------



## Holla (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: Peryton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ll definitely need to get a pair of those in white. I also agree more feathery wings are more what I’m looking for but I’ll take any wings in the meantime.


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 29, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> That’s the whole list?
> On the trailer I saw a lanter with a hanging pumpkin. This was the one item that I really wanted. I have a space set up where it’s going to go. Can anyone confirm that it’s available? I hope it’s not something like the white picket fence.


Do you mean this one? It was for sale at my Nooks on Oct 1st


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> From this, we might see a return of villager visits, ceiling items and sanrio items (probably means all the collab villagers are coming back too). Very exciting stuff!! OH I missed the thing about villagers hold more things. Sounds like they'll be carrying around more food! Hope this means cooking is in the near future if it is true.


Ninji said: “the list of items that NPCs can hold has gained these incomprehensible entries: PBag, Cane, Pkax, Tr, MChart, Fpan, Mcas, FAndK, CUten“

So yep, I presume these are some of them:
Paper bag, Sugarcane, Frying pan, fork and knife. Plus pickaxe and maracas for who knows what??


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just want the Pumpkin hoods back. If we don't have those I'm sue Nintendo. :



You mean the pumpkin heads? They are in it from what the trailer showed, the decorated 4th layer scene had a player wearing one. Most likely a trick item.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

Time to create crappy spooky dresses,, my boy needs a new dress.


----------



## cicely (Sep 29, 2020)

No creepy set NOOO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 29, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> You mean the pumpkin heads? They are in it from what the trailer showed, the decorated 4th layer scene had a player wearing one. Most likely a trick item.


Oh thank god. I was finna cry if we lost those. That's the one item I loved in NL.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Ninji said: “the list of items that NPCs can hold has gained these incomprehensible entries: PBag, Cane, Pkax, Tr, MChart, Fpan, Mcas, FAndK, CUten“
> 
> So yep, I presume these are some of them:
> Paper bag, Sugarcane, Frying pan, fork and knife. Plus pickaxe and maracas for who knows what??



Maracas remind me of pocket camp, so they probably will just dance with them like in the mobile game. Pickaxe though, now THAT is interesting...


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 29, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> Do you mean this one? It was for sale at my Nooks on Oct 1st
> View attachment 323440


Off topic, but do you have the designer code for that dress?


----------



## Eureka (Sep 29, 2020)

nammie said:


> I'm lurking the animal crossing discord and theres a pumpkin carriage item, I repeat THERES A PUMPKIN CARRIAGE!!!
> 
> View attachment 323417



I screamed at my laptop when I saw this 

That pumpkin carriage is mind blowing!


----------



## rezberri (Sep 29, 2020)

i haven't noticed it before, but it appears that there's always been a little "blush" on all the skintones. the 4 new ones from this update make this much more apparent, especially the pure white one. there's a lil bit of pink on the tips of ur ears, in ur lil elbow creases, on the tips of ur spheres aka hands, on ur knees, on ur toes, and on ur heels. like with the regular skintones, the shade of the blush is dependent on the color u pick. so while pure white has a pink blush, green has a more orange-y blush, blue has a gray-brown blush, and purple seems to have pink as well.

the new eye colors are really lovely imo. the orange and green look especially nice, and could probably be used as more natural looking eye colors. im a bit sad that the color i thought would be white just ended up being a lighter gray, and that we weren't give a pure red. but i am pleasantly content with using the purple eye color till the end of time. 10/10 purchasing this first when i reset my island. a bit surprised that this is an October-only item, but its whatever ig.


----------



## LiquidRat (Sep 29, 2020)

maracas? its time for...pavé....


----------



## Mint (Sep 29, 2020)

Blathers doesn't dress up for Halloween.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 29, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Welp, I guess I have no choice but to cycle through all the villagers now...
> 
> @Dunquixote, I can't imagine what you're feeling right now.


I have some amiibo cards. I can help a little.


----------



## cicely (Sep 29, 2020)

i remember a lot of the new held items were originally from Happy Home Designer, like the maracas, frying pan and fork and knife! I was wondering if they'd ever add those.
They'd shake the maracas by the stereo, and just sit at a table with the utensils, and cook with the pan. There's probably more I'm forgetting. Dunno where they are in NH.


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 29, 2020)

So, has anyone tried to decorate the fourth layer?


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 29, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Off topic, but do you have the designer code for that dress?


Yes I do! I got it from twitter. They have so many cute designs


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 29, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> So, has anyone tried to decorate the fourth layer?



It remains inaccessible. It just says "It's dangerous to climb any higher!"


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 29, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> Yes I do! I got it from twitter. They have so many cute designs
> View attachment 323442



Ooh! Thank you!


----------



## Uffe (Sep 29, 2020)

I didn't know you could get this stuff already. It's the 29th.


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 29, 2020)

fruitwreath said:


> It remains inaccessible. It just says "It's dangerous to climb any higher!"



And now we know our answer. That was a third layer cliff in the trailer.


----------



## Holla (Sep 29, 2020)

Does anyone know how to get the new emotes yet like haunt?


----------



## CodyMKW (Sep 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I just found out the arch is not orderable from the catalogue . I have the orange variation. So be sure to check your store all the time if you want more.


you should be able customize it? got spooky chair from someone's shop and I can customize the color of it


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Welp, I guess I have no choice but to cycle through all the villagers now...
> 
> @Dunquixote, I can't imagine what you're feeling right now.



Thanks so much for the concern . I’m okay now; still ticked but I’m hoping there will be more people that will post on their twitter page about it. instead of cataloguing, I can offer to order the posters for free of the amiibos or villagers that I do have.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



CodyMKW said:


> you should be able customize it? got spooky chair from someone's shop and I can customize the color of it



yup.
someone answered the question for me, but thanks for replying still.


----------



## Mint (Sep 29, 2020)

I ran out of candy. Here's my haul from the 31st


Spoiler


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> I ran out of candy. Here's my haul from the 31st
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I have a mighty need for that carpet, wallpaper and flooring!
Guess there are some items that are not DIYs that you can get on Halloween.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

I NEED to get that carriage for Evwirt that thing is PERFECT


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> I ran out of candy. Here's my haul from the 31st
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Good to know that there's more Spooky items aside from what can be crafted. Cool.


----------



## littlewing (Sep 29, 2020)

the pumpkin stuff is _super cute_ and i'm eager to get it, but i really hope we'll see a return of the spooky set from ACNL one day, or something sort of like it. as much as i dig this new stuff,  it's not quite as... versatile? i mean, maybe i'm weird for thinking the spooky set was versatile, but i made plenty of use of it year-round for a witchy-themed house, and i know i'm not the only one.

ah, well. still hyped!


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> I ran out of candy. Here's my haul from the 31st
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That wallpaper!!!!!


----------



## Mint (Sep 29, 2020)

There's also a DIY recipe for the carriage.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 29, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> Do you mean this one? It was for sale at my Nooks on Oct 1st
> View attachment 323440


Yes! That one. I love it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Mint said:


> There's also a DIY recipe for the carriage.


I need to get my hands on one ASAP (I’m satiated for now so I’m going back with the original time)


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 30, 2020)

I know I saw someone post this already, but not sure if it was shown to be double-sided. also Im really dumb and forget to press the + button when in camera mode, lol.


Spoiler

















@dizzy bone  and I in a thunderstorm, lol






I only TTed up to the Oct 3rd and calmed down, haha.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> I know I saw someone post this already, but not sure if it was shown to be double-sided. also Im really dumb and forget to press the + button when in camera mode, lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I TTed to the 14th cuz I needed Apollo GONE but I checked out some stuff along the way. Waiting on Halloween itself to do those things tho


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 30, 2020)

Anyone else notice more acorns falling from trees? I’ve been shaking them for sticks but so far I’ve gotten 10 sticks and 4 acorns


----------



## gwivyan (Sep 30, 2020)

Anybody know how to get the pumpkin carriage? Both my friend and I would love it. Is it a DIY, can we buy it in our Nook's Cranny shops, or do we get it from Jack?


----------



## Serabee (Sep 30, 2020)

gwivyan said:


> Anybody know how to get the pumpkin carriage? Both my friend and I would love it. Is it a DIY, can we buy it in our Nook's Cranny shops, or do we get it from Jack?


It's a DIY, but it seems all (or most) DIY items CAN be purchased from Nook's occasionally but they're quite expensive and you can only buy one.


----------



## Mint (Sep 30, 2020)

gwivyan said:


> Anybody know how to get the pumpkin carriage? Both my friend and I would love it. Is it a DIY, can we buy it in our Nook's Cranny shops, or do we get it from Jack?


I received both the carriage itself and the DIY recipe from Jack (not at the same time).  I'm not sure if it also pops up in Nook's.


----------



## Le Ham (Sep 30, 2020)

That's interesting that you can buy the craftable items at the Nooklings. Maybe that's Nintendo's game plan for rehauling Bunny Day next year, since Zipper would count how many recipes you crafted and us launch-day players would have nothing to do because we've already crafted them all?


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 30, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I didn't know you could get this stuff already. It's the 29th.



Time Traveling to October.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 30, 2020)

Any Australians here know if the update is out now for us yet?

I’m at work at the moment  I finish in a few hours I hope it’s ready by then


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 30, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> Any Australians here know if the update is out now for us yet?
> 
> I’m at work at the moment  I finish in a few hours I hope it’s ready by then


Yep! Came out at 11am AEST


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 30, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> Yep! Came out at 11am AEST


Thank you I started at 9 haha so I didn’t see


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 30, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> I Found them and I wish i still have them on my island.


Sent you a few of the npc posters that I have amiibos for.


----------



## Heartcore (Sep 30, 2020)

Welp. This update has definitely helped decide the theme of my new island. It's going to be a cute spooky paradise all year round. I really appreciate all the spooky stuff. It definitely works for a comfy/cozy/cottagecore island theme imo. I love the new body paint colors and eye colors. I'm so excited to see more and more little things during this update. I have TT'ed a bit already to get some new clothes + furniture. I didn't realize my Nook's had a spooky furniture item each day--so that's good to know.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 30, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> Any Australians here know if the update is out now for us yet?
> 
> I’m at work at the moment  I finish in a few hours I hope it’s ready by then


I'm pretty sure the updates drop for everyone at the same time. Like, it was announced for 9/30... but where I am it was released on 9/29 technically (it's 12:12 AM here, so it's on been the 30th for a few minutes, lol).



Heartcore said:


> Welp. This update has definitely helped decide the theme of my new island. It's going to be a cute spooky paradise all year round. I really appreciate all the spooky stuff. It definitely works for a comfy/cozy/cottagecore island theme imo. I love the new body paint colors and eye colors. I'm so excited to see more and more little things during this update. I have TT'ed a bit already to get some new clothes + furniture. I didn't realize my Nook's had a spooky furniture item each day--so that's good to know.


If I ever get a second island I'd probably do a similar theme! Like, I love Halloween, and I see a lot of traditional "horror' type islands... but sometimes I prefer the cutesy Halloween stuff, y'know? Like, I'm not against gruesome, super scary horror (goodness knows it's what I prefer as a writer) but for aesthetics I tend to like this kind of Halloween stuff- pumpkins and bats and black cats and candy and bright oranges and purples and stuff. I think Nintendo really nailed it with the Halloween decor this year! I thought I'd be bummed since I doubted we'd get the Halloween furniture from previous games (and we didn't get it, like I expected) but I'm not disappointed at all! I LOVE what they did release~


----------



## Fye (Sep 30, 2020)

the spooky furniture is so cute! sadly it doesn't fit the theme of my island at all so I won't be using it aside from maybe having a holiday/seasonal portion of my island. But I'll be using the pumpkins and jack-o-lanterns for my farm and forests


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 30, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Maracas remind me of pocket camp, so they probably will just dance with them like in the mobile game. Pickaxe though, now THAT is interesting...


What if Mchart is mining chart and we’re getting some kind of cave/spelunking update?! I haven’t seen anyone guess that as a possible future update, but underground caves could expand things to do on the island without needing to adjust the size of the island


----------



## Rosch (Sep 30, 2020)

*Moved the summary post on the first page of this thread.*


----------



## Uffe (Sep 30, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> Time Traveling to October.


I know. I just didn't think the update would be there already.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 30, 2020)

Do different colors grow from the same pumpkin plant? Like, you pick a white and then an orange grows three days later?


----------



## Rosch (Sep 30, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Do different colors grow from the same pumpkin plant? Like, you pick a white and then an orange grows three days later?



I'm curious to know about that as well. Because if this is the case, then I'll be keeping most of the non-orange plants and replant new ones.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 30, 2020)

nammie said:


> I'm lurking the animal crossing discord and theres a pumpkin carriage item, I repeat THERES A PUMPKIN CARRIAGE!!!
> 
> View attachment 323417


THIS IS THE CONTENT I FIGURED WOULD BE IN POCKET CAMP, BUT WE FINALLY HAVE SOMETHING THAT’S EFFING UP TO PAR WITH THE GODLY P.C. ITEMS. YASSSSSSS. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020

So, uhh... who wants to combine efforts and help each other out with them items?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 30, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I'm curious to know about that as well. Because if this is the case, then I'll be keeping most of the non-orange plants and replant new ones.



It does cycle completely randomly. You can get any color from a pumpkin sprout (? is that how you would call that) when it regrows.

EDIT: actually now I'm doubting myself because I've gotten a green pumpkin in the same spot ever since I planted it. Sorry for answering so early without being sure, I'll go take a harder look and answer properly


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

My pumpkin crop so far.

(I've only harvested once, so I'll get a few more from this!)

Planted 36.

Crop 1:

Orange: 86
Yellow: 6
Green: 12
White: 3


White, yellow and green are the rarest and that sucks a bit because you need those colors to customize.


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 30, 2020)

Okay sorry, I have to correct myself. The colors do stay the same for every regrowth cycle. I guess it was a little hard to believe, because it makes farming a rarer color a little too easy. But you can indeed single out all the rare ones and replant oranges, which is what I'm going to do. I already have hundreds of orange pumpkins lol


----------



## Serabee (Sep 30, 2020)

John Wick said:


> My pumpkin crop so far.
> 
> (I've only harvested once, so I'll get a few more from this!)
> 
> ...


My guess is that was the idea. You'll most likely need to make more items than you'll need to customize (yes, I know a lot are available in shops- but they're also random and expensive and only one per day) and I can see where they'd wanna make it a little more difficult to customize them. Also, let's be real- when most people think of pumpkins, they think of that dark orange. 



fruitwreath said:


> Okay sorry, I have to correct myself. The colors do stay the same for every regrowth cycle. I guess it was a little hard to believe, because it makes farming a rarer color a little too easy. But you can indeed single out all the rare ones and replant oranges, which is what I'm going to do. I already have hundreds of orange pumpkins lol


Ooh- good to know! Not just for getting rarer colors, but also for color coding and arranging pumpkin patches ☺


----------



## Faux (Sep 30, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Do different colors grow from the same pumpkin plant? Like, you pick a white and then an orange grows three days later?





Rosch said:


> I'm curious to know about that as well. Because if this is the case, then I'll be keeping most of the non-orange plants and replant new ones.





fruitwreath said:


> It does cycle completely randomly. You can get any color from a pumpkin sprout (? is that how you would call that) when it regrows.
> 
> EDIT: actually now I'm doubting myself because I've gotten a green pumpkin in the same spot ever since I planted it. Sorry for answering so early without being sure, I'll go take a harder look and answer properly




No.
If you dig up a plant after it produces, it names the official color of the pumpkin it will grow.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 30, 2020)

Centuria said:


> No.
> If you dig up a plant after it produces, it names the official color of the pumpkin it will grow.


Ooh, even more convenient, 'cause I know I'll get 'em mixed up once I've dug 'em up


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 30, 2020)

Dracule said:


> THIS IS THE CONTENT I FIGURED WOULD BE IN POCKET CAMP, BUT WE FINALLY HAVE SOMETHING THAT’S EFFING UP TO PAR WITH THE GODLY P.C. ITEMS. YASSSSSSS.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> So, uhh... who wants to combine efforts and help each other out with them items?


Your welcome to come get the spooky arch diy from my Island.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 30, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Your welcome to come get the spooky arch diy from my Island.


Ooh! I’ll take you up on that. I’m TTing to collect Spooky items right now. I’ll try to find out if my neighbors are crafting any Spooky DIYs too. uwu


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 30, 2020)

Just wanted to share this cute conversation I had with Stella. Love that she noticed I’ve been decorating for Halloween  (I’ve also set up a second pumpkin patch next to her house so hopefully she’ll water them )


----------



## Dracule (Sep 30, 2020)

Hey, y’all! Pecan is crafting a Spooky Lantern, so DM me if you want to come over and get the DIY. I’ll leave gates open for probably 30ish minutes. uwu


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 30, 2020)

fruitwreath said:


> Spoiler: Halloween DIY
> 
> 
> 
> - You get certain Halloween ("Spooky" in-game) DIYs by talking to your villagers when they're crafting at home, just like you would any regular villager DIY. Megan gave me a "spooky scarecrow" - which is by all accounts not scary and actually very cute looking - and also told me that you can customize it using pumpkins of the color you want (orange, yellow, green and white). So you do NOT use customization kits for those recolors. The original spooky scarecrow recipe is crafted using 3 orange pumpkins, however.



Super late on replying to this, but when the trailer went live I noticed the different colours of pumpkins and it felt... strangely off to me. Felt like there was a reason behind it.


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 30, 2020)

The update looks really good so the stuff you can get from your villagers are the same  ones you can get from the shop


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

I've made six items so far.

They don't look too bad.

Love the color customizations, but I'm going to save a few more green pumpkins for that.

I've got over 200 pumpkins. LOL


----------



## Dracule (Sep 30, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I've made six items so far.
> 
> They don't look too bad.
> 
> ...


The grind never stops.


----------



## xTurnip (Sep 30, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Currently, September 30th, there's nothing to discover. No DIYs, no pumpkin seeds for sale, no new reactions given yet, no skin and eye colors yet. Those who time traveled to October 1st had the seeds up for sale though.
> 
> A summary of the spooky update so far, based from what I've gathered on this thread:
> 
> ...


New reactions are from Halloween day!


----------



## Fraggle (Sep 30, 2020)

So I’m confused about pumpkins. Do I need to plant a batch, spend days watering them to see what colour they are then dig some up and replace them if I haven’t got the colours I need? Then once I do have those colours I can just keep watering the same plants?


----------



## michealsmells (Sep 30, 2020)

I was about to ask about the DIYs versus purchasable, but looks like that was answered, thank you!

I dont time travel, so its still only the 30th of September for me. Gives me one more day to prep- im so excited!! I might visit some towns already in October early, ngl.


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 30, 2020)

Last thing I'm going to mention here but after this I'm pretty much done exploring the update


Spoiler



Once you've collected all 14 DIYs, every villager crafting a pumpkin recipe in a house will just give you the materials you'd need for the recipe instead. You cannot get dupes from them like for every other recipe. This makes farming for them so much more tedious, as you'd have to create a whole new player character to collect another one.

Also, would anyone even be interested in a shop that sells all of the DIYs, the pumpkins and the Halloween-specific items? I was thinking of making a pop-up store for them in Nook's Cranny and run it for a month until the November update, but everything is so easy to obtain I'm wondering if farming for them is even worth it. I'm pretty much done with getting all the stuff for myself now 





Fraggle said:


> So I’m confused about pumpkins. Do I need to plant a batch, spend days watering them to see what colour they are then dig some up and replace them if I haven’t got the colours I need? Then once I do have those colours I can just keep watering the same plants?



If you want to obtain rarer colors faster then that's what you can do, yes. You don't necessarily have to water them, after they've grown fully once they will grow back every two days with one pumpkin, but watering them will increase the amount of pumpkins collected from one plant by up to three.


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 30, 2020)

I have done the update but I don’t see anything new


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm in LOVE with pumpkins!  I can't stop farming them I need MORE! Forget Halloween  the update should have been the Farmer's Update with nothing but crops and crop-based DIYs such as Eggplant lamp, Green Pepper chair, mixed vegetables arch/wreath, cornucopias.... So many possibilities!


----------



## floatingzoo (Sep 30, 2020)

porkpie28 said:


> I have done the update but I don’t see anything new


You have to time travel to October for the pumpkins and Halloween items to be found in the shops!  ☺


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

I've gotten 6 spooky DIY's, then nothing.

Back to coconut juice.

Edit. Ah, I just had to go forward a couple of hours.
Back to spooky stuff now.

Has anyone gotten the spooky fencing yet?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 30, 2020)

Hate being on wrong time zone. Update happened overnight and now stuck at work


----------



## xXJessXx (Sep 30, 2020)

Has anybody found out if you can decorate on the fourth level or not? I noticed there was speculation on the trailer whether there was a pumpkin on a lower level or whether it was just some water.


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 30, 2020)

i gotta know, how do i get the werewolf stuff?


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 30, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I'm in LOVE with pumpkins! ❤❤❤ I can't stop farming them I need MORE! Forget Halloween  the update should have been the Farmer's Update with nothing but crops and crop-based DIYs such as Eggplant lamp, Green Pepper chair, mixed vegetables arch/wreath, cornucopias.... So many possibilities!


Yessss! When I was harvesting my pumpkins I thought it felt just like Stardew Valley. (I’ve been playing it soooo much lately). Hoping more crops will be introduced in the future.


----------



## moonlights (Sep 30, 2020)

had no idea the stuff wouldn't be released today aha so i gotta wait for tomorrow to begin the pumpkin farming etc but i'm very excited!


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 30, 2020)

So even though you do the update september 30, do u not see any of the new stuff till october 1st?


----------



## Sander (Sep 30, 2020)

Sorry if this has been answered already, but do we know if the pumpkins are in bloom seasonally like bushes or if we’re able to grow them throughout the year?


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> So even though you do the update september 30, do u not see any of the new stuff till october 1st?


Yep. October 1st the villagers will start crafting spooky DIY's, Nooks Cranny and Leif will sell pumpkin starts.
Nooks Cranny will also sell one candy a day. 

You can get the face paint and eye color options with Crook Miles at RS.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



Sander said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but do we know if the pumpkins are in bloom seasonally like bushes or if we’re able to grow them throughout the year?


You can grow them all year.


----------



## Eureka (Sep 30, 2020)

xXJessXx said:


> Has anybody found out if you can decorate on the fourth level or not? I noticed there was speculation on the trailer whether there was a pumpkin on a lower level or whether it was just some water.



You still cannot decorate on the 4th level, so I guess it was just some water! 



Skandranon said:


> i gotta know, how do i get the werewolf stuff?



Able Sisters starts selling the costumes for the month of October, just gotta check their shop daily!


----------



## Sheydra (Sep 30, 2020)

sign just logged in and found nothing, no skin tine, eye colors. It did update too.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 30, 2020)

Here's a list of all the new clothes:

animal nose
flashy animal boots
flashy animal costume
flashy pointy-ear animal hat
flashy round-ear animal hat
horizontal-striped tights
impish horns
impish wings
mage's boots
mage's dress
mage's striped hat
magic-academy hood
magic-academy robe
raggedy outfit

Halloween-exclusive (give candy to villagers / can be re-purchased):

Jack's face
Jack's robe


----------



## Eureka (Sep 30, 2020)

Sheydra said:


> sign just logged in and found nothing, no skin tine, eye colors. It did update too.



You need to be in October for things to start happening, so you can either time travel to October 1st or just wait since it's almost here anyway.


----------



## eko (Sep 30, 2020)

i don't think it's been mentioned yet but if you're looking for a specific pumpkin color, you can plant a harvested pumpkin for that specific color (might need some confirmation, but it has worked reliably so far)

edit: that being said i planted 200 pumpkins so if a color eludes you hmu, i'm certain some dataminer will find the exact stats but the "rare" colors seem to be about 1/4 chance? i prefer all the default colors though so i have no use for anything but orange pumpkins


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 30, 2020)

I am back from work and just got on the game. Is there anything I should do first? how do I unlock DIYs and how many can I unlock a day ?


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 30, 2020)

eko said:


> i don't think it's been mentioned yet but if you're looking for a specific pumpkin color, you can plant a harvested pumpkin for that specific color (might need some confirmation, but it has worked reliably so far)


hope thats true, would be very helpful


----------



## Maenarak (Sep 30, 2020)

nice! so excited with this new update!


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 30, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> I am back from work and just got on the game. Is there anything I should do first? how do I unlock DIYs and how many can I unlock a day ?


you have to wait till tomorrow to get any, unless you tt forward to october 1st


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 30, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> you have to wait till tomorrow to get any, unless you tt forward to october 1st


I have just tt to tomorrow and got a couple of pumpkins and only 1 DIY from a villager. How else do you get DIYs?


----------



## Imbri (Sep 30, 2020)

Looks like some awesome stuff coming. Looking forward to October so I can start collecting things.


----------



## xara (Sep 30, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> I have just tt to tomorrow and got a couple of pumpkins and only 1 DIY from a villager. How else do you get DIYs?



from what i’ve read, you can obtain the diys through villager crafting, the daily message in a bottle and balloons


----------



## Holla (Sep 30, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Here's a list of all the new clothes:
> 
> animal nose
> flashy animal boots
> ...



Thanks for this! I’ve been looking all over for a list of the new clothing so I can plan what I want each of my characters costumes to be.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 30, 2020)

Haven't seen anyone talk about this but: Do the pumpkins _need _ to be planted in dirt, or has anyone just planted them on the grass as well? All the 'pumpkin patch' preparations I saw included dirt... I'd much prefer it if I could drop them on the grass but I'd rather not waste a day of growth


----------



## Holla (Sep 30, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Haven't seen anyone talk about this but: Do the pumpkins _need _ to be planted in dirt, or has anyone just planted them on the grass as well? All the 'pumpkin patch' preparations I saw included dirt... I'd much prefer it if I could drop them on the grass but I'd rather not waste a day of growth



I’ve seen people on Twitter plant them on grass. I haven’t tried it myself though as I prefer the dirt garden look.


----------



## Faithisle (Sep 30, 2020)

Asarena said:


> I learned that I have to wait until October 1st




Oh is it? I thought can play today. I didn't get the time to update yet due to work.


----------



## N a t (Sep 30, 2020)

Even though I have to wait until tomorrow, there's like fog on the rivers in my town or something..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

Hehehe 3/4 of my island is dirt so I can’t really say anything about pumpkin starts in grass


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 30, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I have some amiibo cards. I can help a little.





Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much for the concern . I’m okay now; still ticked but I’m hoping there will be more people that will post on their twitter page about it. instead of cataloguing, I can offer to order the posters for free of the amiibos or villagers that I do have.



That is really kind and sweet of the both of you.  I think I'll live without having all the villager posters catalogued. However, I would definitely love to have the NPC posters because I will probably never ever be able to find those Amiibos -- I'd happily compensate with TBT/whatever else in-game you prefer that I can offer for your time and effort. ^-^


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 30, 2020)

Is anyone getting really crusty fps after downloading the update?

I'm noticing a very visible stutter even when I'm indoors at Nooklings. I know outdoors areas on heavily decorated islands have fps problems but my island is far from heavily decorated and like I said, I'm having this problem even indoors.

It wasn't like this before the update and I'm low-key kinda worried about this?​


----------



## bebebese (Sep 30, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Is anyone getting really crusty fps after downloading the update?
> 
> I'm noticing a very visible stutter even when I'm indoors at Nooklings. I know outdoors areas on heavily decorated islands have fps problems but my island is far from heavily decorated and like I said, I'm having this problem even indoors.
> 
> It wasn't like this before the update and I'm low-key kinda worried about this?​


Have you had your switch on for a while? If it's still stuttering after fully turning it off and on again (not just sleep mode), I'd contact support about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

Spoiler: idk if anyone else has posted this yet but...



you get the pumpkin head and purple robe from Jack on Halloween! I thought maybe it was in the shop but nope, it comes from Jack.

you also get the new emotions/reactions on Halloween. you have to give candy to Jack or a villager to get them. they were pretty easy to get.


----------



## wolfie1 (Sep 30, 2020)

fruitwreath said:


> Last thing I'm going to mention here but after this I'm pretty much done exploring the update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know if we're going to get all Halloween DIY recipes every time they're crafting or will we get the occasional cardboard bed too?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 30, 2020)

bebebese said:


> Have you had your switch on for a while? If it's still stuttering after fully turning it off and on again (not just sleep mode), I'd contact support about it.



I'll try to do a full power-off and see if it helps. 
I think I'll also take the time to set my save backup just in case.

I can't figure out why a simple update would do this though.​


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 30, 2020)

wolfie1 said:


> Do you know if we're going to get all Halloween DIY recipes every time they're crafting or will we get the occasional cardboard bed too?


You can definitely still get regular DIYs (and dupes thereof ) while the October DIYs are cycling. Though I have to say after an initial slow start wherein I received one pumpkin DIY and three regular ones immediately after, I got one pumpkin DIY after the other and completed the set really quickly. So I'd say they really upped the rates on these and you should be able to get them all without having to TT.

Though even if you didn't, you're still able to receive DIYs from Jack and villagers on the actual day of Halloween by giving them candy. That's why I said in another post they're probably the easiest DIY-series to obtain to date


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Sep 30, 2020)

I am not going to read through the whole thread, but anyone know how to access the Dream History through the Dreams feature? Do I need to revisit islands or does that become available on October 1st?


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 30, 2020)

Even though pumpkins don't start until tomorrow, some of the new clothing items have hit Ables today. Make sure to check with all your buddies to get all the cool new stuff. If we can't plant today, at least we can secure some cool outfits!!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 30, 2020)

Sooooo hard to resist tt ing  I have been so good so far


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 30, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> I am not going to read through the whole thread, but anyone know how to access the Dream History through the Dreams feature? Do I need to revisit islands or does that become available on October 1st?



Here is what I found out. You have to go and visit a dream town once. Then the next time you visit Luna she will tell you that you can revisit dreams from a list.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Sep 30, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Here is what I found out. You have to go and visit a dream town once. Then the next time you visit Luna she will tell you that you can revisit dreams from a list.


Oh okay. I have been visiting dream islands a lot, but I haven't visited any since the update.. I guess I have to re-visit my girlfriend's island through the dream suite for it to appear


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 30, 2020)

I can not wait till tomorrow


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Sep 30, 2020)

porkpie28 said:


> I can not wait till tomorrow


Same here. I don't TT at all, so I cannot wait to get access to everything I see the TTers have access to. :3


----------



## Venn (Sep 30, 2020)

It seems that the Able Sisters don't wait until October to start selling the new costumes. I don't TT and I found Mage's Shoes in the shop today (September 30th). I bought one color, but I'll probably go back to buy more later of other colors. I just want to see pictures of all the clothes, which I'll find someone I'm sure.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

It’s odd though; I don’t have anything in my Ables that’s Halloween based. It doesn’t bother me too much cuz I got what I wanted via tting


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 30, 2020)

Venn said:


> It seems that the Able Sisters don't wait until October to start selling the new costumes. I don't TT and I found Mage's Shoes in the shop today (September 30th). I bought one color, but I'll probably go back to buy more later of other colors. I just want to see pictures of all the clothes, which I'll find someone I'm sure.



At least I can start Halloween shopping as a non-time traveler.   I have the Impish Horns in my shop today.


----------



## Piggleton (Sep 30, 2020)

Anyone know if the watering is like watering flowers? More people watering, more rare colors?


----------



## Livia (Sep 30, 2020)

Some people on reddit said there’s a glitch where some passport titles are missing after the update.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/j2l121


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 30, 2020)

aaaaah so much to catch up on after a few weeks of break


----------



## Fye (Sep 30, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> aaaaah so much to catch up on after a few weeks of break


Now you'll have a lot to do to keep you busy until the November update


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 30, 2020)

List of the Spooky Set Items and which are locked to the 31st from Jack.









						Spooky Set Halloween Pumpkin Items List & DIY Crafting Recipes (How To Get) in Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

The Spooky Set is a special collection of Halloween themed items, sometimes crafted with Pumpkins, in Animal Crossing: New Horizons! Learn how to get these pumpkin items and explore the full Spooky Set in this guide. These items were initially introduced in the Version 1.5 Fall Halloween Update...




					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> List of the Spooky Set Items and which are locked to the 31st from Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn, the carriage is locked till the 31st? Makes sense but it’s still sad


----------



## Imbri (Sep 30, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> At least I can start Halloween shopping as a non-time traveler.   I have the Impish Horns in my shop today.



That's good to know! I'll have to see what my shop has when I get home, and maybe put out the call to friends to do a round-robin of shopping!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 30, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> Now you'll have a lot to do to keep you busy until the November update



yeah i'm returning at the right time, I was finally burnt out when september arrived and there was really no new update this month so it felt ok to not play regularly. only thing i've missed are the bounty DIYs but i was like whatever. waiting for them was time consuming, i'll just get them when i get them.

excited for halloween stuff!!!! you know what, for someone who doesn't have a lot of time for the game anymore, i don't mind that brewster isn't added yet. the new updates are enough to keep me busy.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 30, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> yeah i'm returning at the right time, I was finally burnt out when september arrived and there was really no new update this month so it felt ok to not play regularly. only thing i've missed are the bounty DIYs but i was like whatever. waiting for them was time consuming, i'll just get them when i get them.
> 
> excited for halloween stuff!!!! you know what, for someone who doesn't have a lot of time for the game anymore, i don't mind that brewster isn't added yet. the new updates are enough to keep me busy.


The Acorn and Pinecone DIYS are from September to the end of November! So you have plenty of time.


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 30, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Haven't seen anyone talk about this but: Do the pumpkins _need _ to be planted in dirt, or has anyone just planted them on the grass as well? All the 'pumpkin patch' preparations I saw included dirt... I'd much prefer it if I could drop them on the grass but I'd rather not waste a day of growth


I planted them directly in the grass and it makes a “dirt patch”


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

If you have not invited the villagers or scanned the npc or villager amiibos at Harv's their posters have been removed from your catalog. You cannot recatalog the posters to get them back in your catalog.


----------



## ceribells (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm relieved that the DIYs and items seem so easy to get. I think you should be able to get seasonal DIYs with low effort, this game shouldn't be that hard or take literal hours of grinding. There's always next year, but how many people will actually return year after year? (Can you tell I got screwed on cherry blossom season this year?)

I'm also thinking the "rare" pumpkin colors will look much nicer through the rest of fall  I definitely prefer orange pumpkins for halloween, but some white or green ones, with the faces turned away, would make great autumn or thanksgiving decorations too!


----------



## Venn (Sep 30, 2020)

Does anyone have a source or link somewhere that shows ALL the new Halloween costume pieces that is sold through Able Sisters or Kicks?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> That is really kind and sweet of the both of you.  I think I'll live without having all the villager posters catalogued. However, I would definitely love to have the NPC posters because I will probably never ever be able to find those Amiibos -- I'd happily compensate with TBT/whatever else in-game you prefer that I can offer for your time and effort. ^-^



I can definitely order them for you later; they’ll be free. don’t worry. they don’t cost much. I just got up and have things to do around the house and then I have a few other trades to do.


----------



## Eureka (Sep 30, 2020)

Venn said:


> Does anyone have a source or link somewhere that shows ALL the new Halloween costume pieces that is sold through Able Sisters or Kicks?



I got you! Credit to tabimori on twitter for posting these  


Spoiler


----------



## Holla (Sep 30, 2020)

edit: Ninja’d by a better source haha


----------



## xTurnip (Sep 30, 2020)

You can replant fully grown pumpkins to get the colors you need/want!!


----------



## Venn (Sep 30, 2020)

xTurnip said:


> You can replant fully grown pumpkins to get the colors you need/want!!


Really, so you dig up orange pumpkins and if you replant them they could be green?


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 30, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Sent you a few of the npc posters that I have amiibos for.


Thanks For the poster. I Wish i order katie poster while i still can


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 30, 2020)

Awwww the items don’t look so nice on my island. They looked better inside my head yesterday when I was imagining how they would look.
They are quite lovely, but I probably won’t be using 

the realization hurts.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 30, 2020)

Venn said:


> Really, so you dig up orange pumpkins and if you replant them they could be green?


I think they meant if you harvest green pumpkins you can plant one of the ones you harvested to grow more.


----------



## xTurnip (Sep 30, 2020)

Venn said:


> Really, so you dig up orange pumpkins and if you replant them they could be green?


No, when you grow pumpkins you can replant fully grown ones. So if you want more green pumpkins, plant more fully grown ones.


----------



## Holla (Sep 30, 2020)

This will be handy for the custom clothing designers out there.

Not my image. Credit to u/Tsunami45chan on Reddit.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 30, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Thanks For the poster. I Wish i order katie poster while i still can


Sorry I don’t have Katie  I’ve mostly been concentrating on the npc posters because there’s no other way to get them besides amiibo. I’m fine with recollecting and putting those in my storage, but all the other posters would be too many for that. I’ve sent you 4 npc so far I have 5 more I can send.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I can definitely order them for you later; they’ll be free. don’t worry. they don’t cost much. I just got up and have things to do around the house and then I have a few other trades to do.



Thank you so much. ^_^ I'm still at work and will be visiting a couple islands later this evening, too. I'll let you know if/when I'm free today, and if not today, then another time.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Thanks For the poster. I Wish i order katie poster while i still can


 
I can order it for you. I have a couple other trades before yours though.


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I can order it for you. I have a couple other trades before yours though.


Sure if you can


----------



## LCookie (Sep 30, 2020)

Nevermind, someone else got it.


----------



## ranch (Sep 30, 2020)

was pleasantly surprised this morning (1st of october, NZ timezone) to find not only halloween themed things...but also CHERRY BLOSSOMS!! I was so jealous of northern hemisphere folks getting blossoms at launch and now I get to experience the hemisphere-appropriate "spring halloween" weirdness! (although I'm most excited about finally getting to have a proper summer christmas in AC for the first time...)


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Sure if you can



Yup. I can. I have her amiibo. Just need time since i have a couple trades.


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Yup. I can. I have her amiibo. Just need time since i have a couple trades.


Ok i check later if i have the time.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



LCookie said:


> Do you mean this poster? I think I still have this in my storage.
> View attachment 323550


can't see it the link Lead to nothing


----------



## LCookie (Sep 30, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Ok i check later if i have the time.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Your fine. I think Dunquixote is able to get it for you.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Sep 30, 2020)

I still don’t have any stuff from the update yet. I installed it last night (sept. 29) and kicks was on my island but he didn’t bring any bat wings and I hadn’t played the game until after I updated. And this morning (sept. 30) I had Leif but he didn’t bring any pumpkins. And the nooks didn’t have any candy or pumpkins either. Hopefully  I’ll start getting stuff tomorrow


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 30, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> I still don’t have any stuff from the update yet. I installed it last night (sept. 29) and kicks was on my island but he didn’t bring any bat wings and I hadn’t played the game until after I updated. And this morning (sept. 30) I had Leif but he didn’t bring any pumpkins. And the nooks didn’t have any candy or pumpkins either. Hopefully  I’ll start getting stuff tomorrow



It starts ingame Oct 1st.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Sep 30, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> It starts ingame Oct 1st.


That’s what I figured the only thing I have is some of the new clothes in the Ables shop.


----------



## Eika (Sep 30, 2020)

Asarena said:


> I learned that I have to wait until October 1st


Yes, I was so excited to play, says I have updated, but no update. Nothing different.  Disappointed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

I got purple bat wings on Arctin (I haven’t tted there)!


----------



## tajikey (Sep 30, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> I still don’t have any stuff from the update yet. I installed it last night (sept. 29) and kicks was on my island but he didn’t bring any bat wings and I hadn’t played the game until after I updated. And this morning (sept. 30) I had Leif but he didn’t bring any pumpkins. And the nooks didn’t have any candy or pumpkins either. Hopefully  I’ll start getting stuff tomorrow


It's the ultimate troll by Nintendo, essentially goading us to TT...but I refuse. Tomorrow can't come fast enough!


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Here's a list of all the new clothes:
> 
> animal nose
> flashy animal boots
> ...


Some of that mage stuff has been around for a while.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



MelodyRivers said:


> I still don’t have any stuff from the update yet. I installed it last night (sept. 29) and kicks was on my island but he didn’t bring any bat wings and I hadn’t played the game until after I updated. And this morning (sept. 30) I had Leif but he didn’t bring any pumpkins. And the nooks didn’t have any candy or pumpkins either. Hopefully  I’ll start getting stuff tomorrow


You won't get anything until october 1st.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 30, 2020)

So weird that the update was advertised to start today when it starts tomorrow, it would have saved a lot of confusion


----------



## Heartcore (Sep 30, 2020)

Serabee said:


> If I ever get a second island I'd probably do a similar theme! Like, I love Halloween, and I see a lot of traditional "horror' type islands... but sometimes I prefer the cutesy Halloween stuff, y'know? Like, I'm not against gruesome, super scary horror (goodness knows it's what I prefer as a writer) but for aesthetics I tend to like this kind of Halloween stuff- pumpkins and bats and black cats and candy and bright oranges and purples and stuff. I think Nintendo really nailed it with the Halloween decor this year! I thought I'd be bummed since I doubted we'd get the Halloween furniture from previous games (and we didn't get it, like I expected) but I'm not disappointed at all! I LOVE what they did release~



I'm the same way! I love the cutesy Halloween/Harvest type stuff. I think that it's all super versatile and it all has a super cozy feeling. I can't wait to get the whole set and work it into my island.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 30, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> I'm the same way! I love the cutesy Halloween/Harvest type stuff. I think that it's all super versatile and it all has a super cozy feeling. I can't wait to get the whole set and work it into my island.


Same! Though now I need to completely redo my witch's house area, which already looked great, because it NEEDS more pumpkin stuff 

Also, dunno if anyone else has done this yet, but I gifted Sylvia a pumpkin (I have so dang many of the orange ones, lol) and she said she was excited to try making stuff, lol. I highly doubt she's ACTUALLY going to make a pumpkin item and display it- so it seems pumpkins can also be used for the stack method of gifting!


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

I want to leave a few grown pumpkins in the ground because they look ok.
Would they vanish over time, or could I leave them indefinately?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I want to leave a few grown pumpkins in the ground because they look ok.
> Would they vanish over time, or could I leave them indefinately?


They’re just like Lilies of the Valley from what I know, if you don’t harvest them; they’ll stay fully grown and you can run through them without breaking them!


----------



## Serabee (Sep 30, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I want to leave a few grown pumpkins in the ground because they look ok.
> Would they vanish over time, or could I leave them indefinately?


I TTed from the 1st of October to the 1st of November, and the pumpkins I had planted were perfectly fine (and fully grown) so they seem to operate like fruit trees- you can leave the fully grown ones until you're ready to pick 'em, IF you decide to pick them.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They’re just like Lilies of the Valley from what I know, if you don’t harvest them; they’ll stay fully grown and you can run through them without breaking them!


That's what I like about them.
I can walk over them. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



Serabee said:


> I TTed from the 1st of October to the 1st of November, and the pumpkins I had planted were perfectly fine (and fully grown) so they seem to operate like fruit trees- you can leave the fully grown ones until you're ready to pick 'em, IF you decide to pick them.


Awesome.

I've kept eight different colors in my yard.
They're cyoot.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 30, 2020)

Pumpkin seeds will be sold yearround via Leif, so there's no reason to think the pumpkins will ever disappear from the grounds you plant them in


----------



## Serabee (Sep 30, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Pumpkin seeds will be sold yearround via Leif, so there's no reason to think the pumpkins will ever disappear from the grounds you plant them in


Hopefully they'll be joined by more veggie seeds in future updates 
IDK, the fact that they're being sold year round gives me extra hope, lol. Like they're not just seasonal veggies... they're just veggies. And if we have ONE veggie...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020

Also, IDK if anyone else posted this, but the different colored "spooky lanterns" (jack-o-lanterns) have different faces!


Spoiler: The faces are...



-Orange is a basic smile
-Yellow looks sly, like it's plotting something... or maybe is tired but satisfied from too much candy, IDK
-Green is a cutesy smile with a little nose
-White looks a little sad/scared



So cute!


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

I know Leif sells them year round, and they can be planted anytime.

That wasn't my question. (Which has already been answered.)


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 30, 2020)

i love the variants that you can customize the spooky items into! the white pumpkin carriage and pastel candy set are some of my favs heh.

off topic but i also can't wait for more veggies to get introduced in the future :> i'm having a lot of fun growing so many pumpkins aha. its so satisfying when the rarer colors begin sprouting up.


----------



## marshallows (Sep 30, 2020)

uh not sure if this has already been informed (if it has, feel free to ignore my entire post lmao ) but the season item spot in nook's cranny will be one item of 14 halloween DIYs total each day. you can buy one item each day and they are also obtainable as DIYs. the color variants can be customized so if you get one color variant at nook's, you can change the color. you're not locked in to whatever you got initially.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 30, 2020)

marshallows said:


> uh not sure if this has already been informed (if it has, feel free to ignore my entire post lmao ) but the season item spot in nook's cranny will be one item of 14 halloween DIYs total each day. you can buy one item each day and they are also obtainable as DIYs. the color variants can be customized so if you get one color variant at nook's, you can change the color. you're not locked in to whatever you got initially.


Don't you still need to make at least one of them (not customize) to get the checkmark and be able to acquire the wand recipe from Jack on Halloween, though?


----------



## marshallows (Sep 30, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Don't you still need to make at least one of them (not customize) to get the checkmark and be able to acquire the wand recipe from Jack on Halloween, though?


ah that was my bad, i forgot to say the wand isn't included in the items you can get at nook's. make that 13 DIYs then. but in terms of customizing, that's your call as the player i only wanted to let folks know you can customize the items you get.


----------



## 707 (Sep 30, 2020)

-Jack's poster glows in the dark
-It takes about 80 orange pumpkins to make all the diys
-The other colors are there for customization
-Giving Jack candy gets you the haunted reaction(this is what I found out so far so if im wrong lmk if you get another)


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 30, 2020)

marshallows said:


> ah that was my bad, i forgot to say the wand isn't included in the items you can get at nook's. make that 13 DIYs then. but in terms of customizing, that's your call as the player i only wanted to let folks know you can customize the items you get.


It was definitely useful information, I just wanted to flag the crafting thing for the completionists!


----------



## Azrael (Sep 30, 2020)

Not sure if this was mentioned yet: 
SPOILERS FOR HALLOWEEN 
You can get candy for villagers in their homes
Giving Jack lollipops you can get his costume (hat and robes)
If you wear his robes and hat, villagers outside won’t ask you for candy. If you talk to them, they will think you’re Jack and give you candy instead!


----------



## Serabee (Sep 30, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet:
> SPOILERS FOR HALLOWEEN
> You can get candy for villagers in their homes
> Giving Jack lollipops you can get his costume (hat and robes)
> If you wear his robes and hat, villagers outside won’t ask you for candy. If you talk to them, they will think you’re Jack and give you candy instead!


Ooh, I like how they set it up in this game!


----------



## tajikey (Sep 30, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet:
> SPOILERS FOR HALLOWEEN
> You can get candy for villagers in their homes
> Giving Jack lollipops you can get his costume (hat and robes)
> If you wear his robes and hat, villagers outside won’t ask you for candy. If you talk to them, they will think you’re Jack and give you candy instead!


Marina is just too sweet to be tricked this way. I'll wear the robe when I talk to her, but not the mask.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

If the robe repels them, I'll wear it every day!


----------



## Tartarus (Sep 30, 2020)

The white and blue flashy animal hat is just Tutu's scalp. She becomes a doublebear when she wears it.



 

Here's some animals in Tutu costumes:


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 30, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Gonna be FAB with the Mage's Dress from the trailer video!
> ...That I just bought in every color


Same 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



Tartarus said:


> The white and blue flashy animal hat is just Tutu's scalp. She becomes a doublebear when she wears it.
> View attachment 323618


Bahahahaha.... i can't unsee this.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 30, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet:
> SPOILERS FOR HALLOWEEN
> You can get candy for villagers in their homes
> Giving Jack lollipops you can get his costume (hat and robes)
> If you wear his robes and hat, villagers outside won’t ask you for candy. If you talk to them, they will think you’re Jack and give you candy instead!



I'll add this to the first page.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

The black wings are cyoot.
A bit small, but they move when you walk. ^_^


----------



## marshallows (Oct 1, 2020)

if you talk to a villager crafting and they give you a halloween DIY you already know, they give you crafting materials aka 5 pumpkins instead.
update: they also give you candy as well.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm not sure if it's mentioned yet... but I've been dropping my stuff from my pockets as usual, including the candy I bought at nooks today. 
Dropping your candy outside will attract ants.


----------



## Tartarus (Oct 1, 2020)

The TV shows have changed. They are now spoopy.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 1, 2020)

The Jack portrait item lights up in the dark!

It looks really cool. I had a feeling it would do this when I saw it in-game and I'm happy I was right.​


----------



## Livia (Oct 1, 2020)

Tartarus said:


> The white and blue flashy animal hat is just Tutu's scalp. She becomes a doublebear when she wears it.
> View attachment 323618
> 
> Here's some animals in Tutu costumes:
> View attachment 323619



Now I miss Tutu. She just moved out about a week ago.


----------



## Mick (Oct 1, 2020)

Tartarus said:


> The white and blue flashy animal hat is just Tutu's scalp. She becomes a doublebear when she wears it.
> View attachment 323618
> 
> Here's some animals in Tutu costumes:
> View attachment 323619



Wow, twice as many ears! I guess she is now a bearear?


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 1, 2020)

Tartarus said:


> The TV shows have changed. They are now spoopy.
> View attachment 323653



 This proves that I need to watch more ACNH tv!


----------



## Jaco (Oct 1, 2020)

Does anyone know if the Halloween DIYs are locked behind certain personalities like other DIYs? I dont have a lazy, wondering if I need to find someone ASAP.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 1, 2020)

Tartarus said:


> The TV shows have changed. They are now spoopy.
> View attachment 323653


I _live_ for small details like this  aa too cute


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 1, 2020)

Jaco said:


> Does anyone know if the Halloween DIYs are locked behind certain personalities like other DIYs? I dont have a lazy, wondering if I need to find someone ASAP.



I'm not sure about that, but you can also get recipes from baloons. Not having a lazy shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## tajikey (Oct 1, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I'm not sure about that, but you can also get recipes from baloons. Not having a lazy shouldn't be a problem.


This is true. I received one from O'Hare this morning, then 3 others so far from balloons.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

Jaco said:


> Does anyone know if the Halloween DIYs are locked behind certain personalities like other DIYs? I dont have a lazy, wondering if I need to find someone ASAP.



nook.exchange says that you can get all recipes from all villagers, they're usually right on this stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

When do we find out what color pumpkin we get from a certain plant? Is it right when we plant them or do we wait for a harvest?


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> When do we find out what color pumpkin we get from a certain plant? Is it right when we plant them or do we wait for a harvest?



Leif says you have to wait for them to grow.


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 1, 2020)

Jack put out an ad on the radio, plays a bit of his theme.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 1, 2020)

I am not sure if this has been mentioned yet but can anyone tell me how to get the pumpkin carriage diy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> I am not sure if this has been mentioned yet but can anyone tell me how to get the pumpkin carriage diy?


It’s locked to Halloween night, which makes sense but at the same time is kinda disappointed. I’m counting down the days, though!


----------



## Mo Notony (Oct 1, 2020)

So we can have purple SKIN but not HAIR? WTH, this sucks. I'd much rather have the hair, dammit.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s locked to Halloween night, which makes sense but at the same time is kinda disappointed. I’m counting down the days, though!


People who have them already have tt'd to halloween or you still can not unlock it yet ?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> People who have them already have tt'd to halloween or you still can not unlock it yet ?


Those who have the DIY TTed for it.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Those who have the DIY TTed for it.


Thank you


----------



## Uffe (Oct 1, 2020)

You can now revisit Dream Addresses you've put in. You can favorite these Dream Addresses as well. The max limit is 30 Dream Addresses, though. I thought I'd mention this because I haven't seen anybody mention it yet. Unless I missed this, then sorry.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 1, 2020)

Pumpkins dont actually randomly change colors like Lief says XD They are a random color when planted. Also, almost every single spooky item can be customized with the 4 pumpkin types. (also some of them have the same faces XD)


----------



## Mick (Oct 1, 2020)

I thought that that photo item you get from Jack in the mail would look like a villager poster or photo. It is not, it looks so much nicer than I expected, especially with the room lights turned off


----------



## tajikey (Oct 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> I thought that that photo item you get from Jack in the mail would look like a villager poster or photo. It is not, it looks so much nicer than I expected, especially with the room lights turned off


I LOVE the framed poster. Wish that was a customization option for the regular villager posters.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 1, 2020)

I just went to get a spooky DIY from someone but since I already knew it their villager gave me pumpkins instead of a card copy. Guess you gotta make an alt for farming the DIY cards o-o


----------



## tajikey (Oct 1, 2020)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I just went to get a spooky DIY from someone but since I already knew it their villager gave me pumpkins instead of a card copy. Guess you gotta make an alt for farming the DIY cards o-o


Whoa, I like that! Why can't that happen with regular duplicates, too? Instead of giving me another useless recipe, give me some material it takes to build it.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 2, 2020)

I did not get any Spooky DIY from my villagers today. I was under the impression that they'll be crafting a new one daily for the next 13 days (or until I get all of it)... or am I wrong about this one?


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Oct 2, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I did not get any Spooky DIY from my villagers today. I was under the impression that they'll be crafting a new one daily for the next 13 days (or until I get all of it)... or am I wrong about this one?



I also did my usual rounds myself. I didn't get one today as well. I am sure that it may have a higher rate than those coveted wreath and crown recipes. Luckily, we can buy a crafted furniture in Nook's Cranny on daily basis. Then again, we want to craft one for ourselves.


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Oct 3, 2020)

So this isn't specifically Halloween related but... Found something awesome I haven't seen people talk about yet. 
I have all but one reaction from my villagers and I was too excited to get the halloween ones, so I went ahead to get them and found out.... There is a whole nother page for reactions. O.O


----------



## azurill (Oct 3, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I did not get any Spooky DIY from my villagers today. I was under the impression that they'll be crafting a new one daily for the next 13 days (or until I get all of it)... or am I wrong about this one?


I have not gotten any from villagers. All have been from balloons. When they are crafting they are normal DIY’s I already have. I wonder if I just have bad luck.


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 3, 2020)

This isn't so much as a discovery but more of a dumb bug. 

I noticed sometimes the nooklings will not follow me around in the store. (I don't have visitors nor are my gates open)






And then when I reenter they will.





I like to pretend they are terrified of my new look, lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

Edit: Nevermind. I couldn’t get it to work when I tried it again. I’ll let you know though if I do.


----------



## Eureka (Oct 3, 2020)

I was getting villagers crafting spooky DIYs like everyday, but now I've had two days where they are crafting normal instead. Is it not guaranteed to get a spooky DIY from them? I thought it was


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Oct 3, 2020)

I noticed that some of my villagers started taking pictures of my Halloween decorations.


----------



## PemaGrey (Oct 4, 2020)

Something i learned today... if a villager is crafting a halloween DIY you already have, they'll give you candy instead.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Oct 5, 2020)

So what is that ring-con thing that we got in the mail with this update?  It squishes when you ‘touch’ (A) it, but what is it?

It looks like you could attach things to it.  Maybe??


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 5, 2020)

GnarlyGarden said:


> So what is that ring-con thing that we got in the mail with this update?  It squishes when you ‘touch’ (A) it, but what is it?
> 
> It looks like you could attach things to it.  Maybe??



It's an accessory used for the fitness game "Ring Fit Adventure". Theres the ring con, which connects to a joy con and you squeeze and move it. Theres also a leg strap for a joy con. YouTube and google have more info.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Oct 5, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> It's an accessory used for the fitness game "Ring Fit Adventure". Theres the ring con, which connects to a joy con and you squeeze and move it. Theres also a leg strap for a joy con. YouTube and google have more info.


Thanks.  I figured there was some reference I was missing.  Not sure what good it will be on my island then.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 9, 2020)

I just learned that the spooky table setting, garland, carriage and wand can only be obtained on Halloween, October 31st.

No wonder my villagers don't craft new spooky DIYs. I don't even get new ones from the balloons no matter how I spend hours on the beach. I don't time travel so now I know why...

Apparently, the table setting and garland are from villagers by giving candy. Then the carriage and wand are from Jack by giving lollipops.

My post on the first page are updated to reflect this info.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm not sure if it was there already, but I discovered that you can filter your items in the nook shopping catalog to for sale only by pressing Y. That's a real time-saver because I normally have to scroll through lots of DIY items to find the item I want to order.


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 10, 2020)

SleepyMimeko said:


> I'm not sure if it was there already, but I discovered that you can filter your items in the nook shopping catalog to for sale only by pressing Y. That's a real time-saver because I normally have to scroll through lots of DIY items to find the item I want to order.


omg this is very useful, i hate having to scroll through stuff i cant even purchase wasting my time


----------



## pinkx2 (Oct 10, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I just learned that the spooky table setting, garland, carriage and wand can only be obtained on Halloween, October 31st.
> 
> No wonder my villagers don't craft new spooky DIYs. I don't even get new ones from the balloons no matter how I spend hours on the beach. I don't time travel so now I know why...
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone discovered this lol, it was driving me crazy that I couln't get those last recipes.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 10, 2020)

pinkx2 said:


> I'm glad someone discovered this lol, it was driving me crazy that I couln't get those last recipes.



Yeah. I had to look this up because I'm getting a little worried why I'm not getting the remaining recipes. I was under the impression that all DIYs are obtainable immediately except the wand... because Eggs.


----------

